

Google Keep - somid3
https://keep.google.com

======
talles
_Hate to be that guy_ but not much of _News_ :
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com.br/2013/03/google-keepsave-
wh...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com.br/2013/03/google-keepsave-whats-on-
your-mind.html)

By the way, anyone knows if Google provides any API on Keep?

------
kbd
Google Keep is not a new product. Why is this link notable?

~~~
mdturnerphys
I've never seen it before. Maybe others missed its release too.

~~~
somid3
Yep, precisily

------
zyxley
So how long until this gets forgotten about and then taken offline, like
Google Base, Google Notebook, Google Sidewiki, Google Wave, and whatever other
note-taking stuff I've missed?

~~~
Zikes
That's a fair criticism. It sucks when Google kills a product you've invested
a lot of time and effort in, but Google Takeout should a least make the data
recoverable after the fact.

I don't see this product specifically listed in their Takeout offerings[1],
but I think it is included in Google Drive.

Edit: On the bright side, they have been making incremental improvements in
the year or so since it was launched. The Android app has received several
updates for better design and new features, including reminders based on
location or time and the ability to make checklists.

[1]
[https://www.google.com/settings/takeout](https://www.google.com/settings/takeout)

------
free2rhyme214
Why do people up vote old news?

I'm not trying to be a negative nancy but Google released this product a year
ago with barely any updates after they failed to buy Evernote.

~~~
bsg75
In my case, because its been around for a year, yet I just discovered its
existence from this post. Not that this says much for the product.

------
Zikes
It's been around for a while, but I find it very handy. It does a good job as
a simple Android note-taking application and the integration with Google
Services makes it accessible anywhere without managing yet another account.

Definitely no competition for the likes of Evernote, but I don't need anything
that complicated. Just something to set reminders, keep lists, take notes,
etc.

------
th3iedkid
Would be more fun if it allow parallel edits by multiple people ...also link
with Google maps to help setup say a menu item for a restaurant i wish to
visit for lunch?

